
An open scientific calculator for high school - Aissen
https://www.numworks.com/
======
Aissen
Quick tidbits:

\- it's open code, not open source (CC by-nc-nd)

\- it's available now (in stock)

\- you can try it in the simulator

\- it uses floats for computation, so it's far from ideal (limited precision).
The implementation is in C++.

\- it does not have a CAS (Computer Algebra System), and I don't think it's
feasable with their hardware specs.

I'm not affiliated with the project, nor do I know anyone from the company or
the team. But I got one to play with, so I'd be happy to answer any question
for which you cannot find the answer on the website and/or github.

